# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الجمال والأناقة >  >  مسآبقة أجمل تنسيق "look"

## Sweet Magic

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآته..
كيفكم صبآيآ..& شبآآآب
المسآبقه مفتوحه للكل..

حبيت احرك قسم الميك آب شوي ,,
بدل مآيكون نآيم بهالطريقه ..

وجبتلكم مسآآبقه 
هدفنآ الاسآسي من هالمسآبقه,,
تبآدل الخبرآت في مجآل الذوق والجمآل واكتشآف موآهب البنآت المدفونه والظآهره

طبعآ فكره الموضوع اني رآح انزل لكم كل اسبوع فستآن وانتوا يآ الاعضآء تنسقوآ هالفستآن من* 
*(ميك آب,,اكسسوار,,تسريحه,,شنطه ,,سآعه,,الخ)
تنسيق شآمل من كل جوآنبه,,

نبي نحي روح المنآفسه ,,
ونبي تفآعل بعد,,

ننتظر تفآعلكم يا بنآت,,
اختكم*

*‏Sweet Magic*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*والحين جبت لكم الفساتين على شان تنسقوا معاها المطلوب*


*][تفضلووووووووووو][
)(..1..)(
**
*

**



*)(..2..)(

)(..3..)(


ويلآ همتكم يآ بنآت*

----------


## fatemah

انا اول المشاركات بس ابي اعرف حنا اللي نجيب الاككسوارات واالخرابيط الباقية او انتي 
تحيـــــــــــاتيـ..

----------


## fatemah

عاد انا ببدا
هذا الفستان

مع هذي القصة


مع هذا المكياج


مع هذي الشنطة

او ذي
[IMG]http://shaqra2006.***********/5.gif[/IMG]
مع هذا الحلق


مع هذي السلسال



مع هذي الجزمة


وبس اتمنى اني كفيت وفيت واذا في شي ناقص قولوا
تحيـــــــــاتيـ..

----------


## Sweet Magic

*fatemah*


*هلا ولله * 

*نورتي الموضوع  * 


*تنسيقك حلو  * 

*واكيد  اللي تحبي تزيديه  او تنقصيه   هذا على ذوقك * 


*تحياتي*

----------


## همسات وله

تــســلــمين يااااعمري على هالطله والموضوع  الــــرااائــــع .......

والــلــه يـــعـــطـيـك الـــصـــحـــة والـــعـــاااافـــيـــةياااارب.........

ومااااننحرم من مواضيعك الحلوه   حبيبتي .......

تحيااااتي

----------


## Sweet Magic

*همسات وله*

*تسلمي  على المرور  الجميل* 


*اختي  وين  تنسيق "look"   علشان نتعرف على ذوق بعض * 


*تحياتي*

----------


## fatemah

هلا سويت
انا صرااحلة يعني الموضوع عجبني وبدي الاخوات يتفاعلوا
تحيـــــــــاتيـ..

----------


## ليالي الخبر

*مشكوره اختي على هالفكره الحلوه...*
*اخترت هالفستان:)*




*واخترت له تسريحه الشعر البف المبروم:)*




*اما الميك آب احبه ناعم ما احبه دفش وهذا الميك آب:)*



*اما الجزمه هذي :)*




*والحلق هذول:)*




*والسلسال هذا:)*




*والخاتم هذا:)*





*والساعه هذي:)*




*والشنطه هذي:)*




*انشاء الله عجبوكم..بصراحه احترت واجد كأني في السوق طولت على مالقيت اشياء وخرابيط..بس ما لقيت مثل اللي في بالي والله يعين الحين جايه الزواجات بروح السوق وبشتريبس يارب القى بسرعه ما اطول عارفه نفسي:)*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*fatemah*


*هلا والله * 


*يا ليت  يتفاعلو  علشان الموضوع  يحلو* 


*ما ننحرم  حبيبتي*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*ليالي الخبر*


*نورتي الموضوع * 

*تنسيقك  حلوا مره*

----------


## Princess

مرحبااا

اني بختار هذا .. من زمان عاجبني ونعوم



وبرايي الشعر طويل ويكون مسوى بيرم خفيف زي هيك تقريبا,,



الصندل




وهذا السوار الخشب




الحلق




يكفي اكسسوار لأن الشعر والحلق مع الأسواره كفو ووفو مو حليو زحمه...

شنطه بسيطه مثل هذي 






وبس

يعطيش الف عافيه خيه عالفكره الجميله
لا عدمنا جهودش وابداعاتش
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## fatemah

يويو تنسيقكم احلى مني مستحيل ههه <<واثقة الاخت خخ المهم والله تنسيقاتكم حلوة يعني وحتى حقي بعد الحين صرنا 3تقريبا على الاقل ياعضوات بدال ماتشوفون وتمشون خل 2 يدورون لنا على اشياء ويجيبون خلونا نحرك القسم شوي 
تحيــــــــــــاتيـ..

----------


## Sweet Magic

*اميرة المرح*

*هلا والله * 


*نورتي الموضوع * 


*ما ننحرم  * 


*تنسيقك  رائع*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*ان شاء الله  راح  انزل  تشكيله  جديده* 


*قريب*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*اهلين وسهلين .. / 
**
* 
*كيفكم بنوتات .. ؟ 

جبت لكم اليوم كم فستان مره حلوين .. /* 

*علشان التنسيق  الجديد * 

*نبدأ بسم اللهـ ..* **



*الاول* 
**
*الثاني* 



**

*الثالث* 


*[IMG]http://blank.***********/071106_leonaedmiston_01b.jpg[/IMG]*


*انا في انتظار  تفاعلكم  وتنسيقكم  الجميل* 

*تحياتي * 

*‏**Sweet Magic*

----------


## ليالي الخبر

*طيب ممكن اجيب فستان من عندي ؟؟؟*
*لأن المجموعه الثانيه مو مثل الاولى ما دخلو مزاجي ...*

----------


## Princess

مرحبااا

عدنــــــا << اتسلى هنا والله تسلمي خيه على هالطرح الرايق  :bigsmile: 

يللا هالمره مع اني ما احب اللون الأحمر بهالدرجه 
بس عجبني موديله قلت نجرب ليش لا... :toung: 

[IMG]http://blank.***********/071106_leonaedmiston_01b.jpg[/IMG]


التسريحه... مع شريطه حمرا نفس درجة الثوب ..





الحلق زجاجي 



وخاتم




والساعه



وافضل المكياج مره هادي وراااايق لأن اللون الأحمر في اللبس كفى ووفى   :toung: 










و دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## fatemah

هلا
اختار الفستان الاحمر 
مع هذا السلسال والحلق



مع هذي الجزمة


مع هذا الرووج


مع هذي الشنطة النعومة


مع هذي القصة


هالمرة انا مو مقتنعة واجد خخخخ بس يلا تسلميي ع الفساتين
تحيــــــــاتيـ..

----------


## ليالي الخبر

*ســــــــويت :)*

*اقدر اجيب فساتين من عندي ؟؟؟!!!!!*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*ليالي الخبر * 

*استثناء  :)*

*حبيبتي  اتفضلي  وهاتي  الفستان*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*اميرة المرح * 


*هلا حبيبتي * 

*حلو  انك  تتونسي في صفحتي * 

*لا تحرمينا  تواجدك*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*fatemah*


*تسلمي  يا عسل على التفاعل  الجميل * 

*ان شاء الله المجموعه  الجديده  تكون احلا* 

*تحياتي*

----------


## ليالي الخبر

> *ليالي الخبر* 
> 
> *استثناء :)*
> 
> *حبيبتي اتفضلي وهاتي الفستان*



 
*مشكوررره وربي ما قصرتي ادري اني خربت قوانين اللعبه بس الفساتين ما دخلوا مزاجي اسفه* :embarrest: 




__________________________________________________  _________
__________________________________________________  __________


*يلا ببدي 1.2.3*


الفستان هذا....




*السلسال:::*





*الخاتم ::::*




*والاظافر:::*

**



*الحلق:::*



*والشعروالميك آب::::*





*وهذي الجزمه::::*



*شنطه :::::*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*ليالي الخبر* 


*تسلمي على التفاعل الجميل* 


*عادي حبيبتي  خدي  راحتك*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الفكره جدااا رائعه وصاحبتها ارووع*
*بس اسمحي لي خيتو كل ماابغى اشترك يصيبني شي احباط او ملل*
*مو منج بس مو قادره ادور على أي شي معرف ليش* 
*اخاف مصيوبه بعين .امزح طبعا هههه*
*ان شاء الله عالعرض الجديد* 
*تحياااتي*

----------


## fatemah

يلا خية سويت بانتظار جديد الفساتينـ تاخرتي كنش شوية هالمرة  :bigsmile:  ويلا شذاوي المرة الجاية نبي نشوف تنسيقش 
تحيــــــــاتيـ..

----------


## hope

حركــاات والله 

اناا متحمسسسسسه ابغى اشارك 

يالله انتظررركم


دمتــم بود

----------


## Sweet Magic

*هلا والله* 

*حور العين* 


*نورتي الموضوع  با تواجدك الجميل * 


*ننتظر  مشاركتك  القادمه* 


*تحياتي وسلامي*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*فطوم * 

*تسلمي حبيبتي على  التفاعل الجميل*  


*تحياتي وسلامي*

----------


## Sweet Magic

**

*احلا* 

*صباح & مساء*  
*على احلا بنات*  
*اليوم جبت غير الفساتين* 
*لنا الكثير من يلبس البناطلين الجينز*  
*حبيت نشارك بعض في تشكيلت لبسنا مع الجينز*  
*انتظر تفاعلكم الجميل* 


*[IMG]http://img234.**************/img234/4357/w6w20060401082853ad7f4ec80bb.gif[/IMG]*


** 

** 

**





*انشاء الله تعجبكم*

----------


## hope

** 

** 


** 

** 


*[IMG]http://img228.**************/img228/7886/33716777cb3.png[/IMG]* 


















** 

** 
** 










*شوو راايــكم*  
*يارب ذوقي يعجبكم*  
*ويسلموو حبيبتي سوويت ع الطرح ..*  
*دمتِ بخير*

----------


## مريم المقدسة

هلا خيتو انى اخترت الثوب 3
اخترتها لشعر
[/وهدى الاسورة




واناشاء يعجبش تسلمين على الموطوع الحلو

----------


## fatemah

هلا 
هذا تنسيقي وحبيت اسوي شي مختلف خخ مزيج من الالوان بس يطلع حلو << اكيد تمدح ذوقها حخخ
هذي القصة مع البلوزهـ والاكسسوارت 

مع هذا


مع ذي الجزمة

الخضرة اللي يم بعضهم ثنتينهم خخخ
مع هذا المكياج بس يكون مخفف شوي


وهذا كل اللي قدرت اجيبه لان الاكسووارات في الصورة والشعر 
تحيــــــــاتيـ..

----------


## اسيرة شوق

اولا:تي شيرت



 
ثانيا: برموده




الحذاء




الشنطه



الساعه 




الأكسسوارات

[IMG]http://img136.**************/img136/2899/010s1988slargebj8.jpg[/IMG]


مكياج مكياج احلى شيء بحياتي  :toung: 






الشعر

[IMG]http://img129.**************/img129/6927/310320071515053dr4.jpg[/IMG]

وأخير الحزاام






أدري انــا ذوقي مــو حلــو :nosweat:  :no:  :thumbdown:  :closedeyes:  :mad: 

أتمنــى يعجبكم((لكن مابيعجبكم)) :embarrest: 

تحياتي

----------


## Sweet Magic

*حور العين* 

*تسلمي عزيزتي على التفاعل الحلو* 


*تنسيقك مره  رائع  وناعم * 


*تحياتي*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*فطومه * 


*حبيبتي  تواجدك جميل  وتنسيقك اجمل * 

*تحياتي*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*اسيرة شوق* 


*ليش حبيبتي ما يعجبناء  * 


*لا عجبناء   وحلو شكل تنسيقك * 


*تحياتي*

----------


## ليالي الخبر



----------


## ليالي الخبر

[IMG]http://www.monsoon.co.uk/*******/ebiz/monsoon/invt/18905335/18905335_m.jpg[/IMG]












انشاء الله عجبوكم؟؟؟؟
دوردت بسرعه لاني مانمت؟؟ ويلا بروح انام؟؟ :wink:

----------


## Princess

مررحباا



البلوزه الورديه..








[IMG]http://img401.**************/img401/7406/20dd8614da1dl8.png[/IMG]


والشعر  والمكياج









دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## Sweet Magic

*ليالي  الخبر * 


*شكلك  كل مره  ما راح  يعجبك  اللي  احطه علشان تنسيق الوك * 



*تحياتي*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*اميرة  المرح* 


*تسلمي على التفاعل  الحلو * 


*تنسيقك روعه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مرحبااااا سويت*
*اخرا اليوم نسقت ملابس ...*
*اخترت هذااا*

**

*مع البلوزه* 

**
*وهذا المكياج* 
*[IMG]http://img154.**************/img154/4343/wh44703976yi4.jpg[/IMG]*
*[IMG]http://img154.**************/img154/4297/72100274vd3.jpg[/IMG]*
*وهاي الشعر*
*[IMG]http://alhttab.***********/g1.jpg[/IMG]*
*الحذاء*

*الاكسسوارات*

**
**

*ان شاء الله يعجبج ذووقي*
*لاعدمنا جديدج حبيبتي*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## ليالي الخبر

*حبيبتي لا تتضايقين .. مو سالفه انهم مو عاجبيني* 

*بس انا عني ما يرضيني اي شي ..*

*ترى انا كذا حتى في الطبيعه يعني مدري شقول اعذب اهلي على ابال القى الشي ..*

*اسفه اختي ..*

*مع السلامه...*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*مريم المقدسه* 


*اعتذر عزيزتي * 


*لم ارحب بكي في متصفحي * 



*تحياتي  وسلامي لك*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*شذى الزهراء * 


*اهلاً  بك * 


*واخيراً نورتي الصفحه  با ذوقك الحلو * 

*ما ننحرم*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*ليالي الخبر* 

*لا حبيبتي مو   متضيقه* 


*ما ننحرم*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*صباح  // مساء* 


*{..........الورد* 


*على احلا بنات * 


*اليوم  مع الصيف * 



*راح تكون المجموعه  الجديده* 


*تنانير قصير* ونعومه 


























 



*انشاء الله تعجبكم*  


 *sweet magic*

----------


## ليالي الخبر

يلا انا جيت..


هذا الشعر والمكياج....






هذا البدي






هذي التنوره






الخاتم..





السلسال







الساعه









الشنطه







الجزمه







خلصت والجزمه ما لقيت اللون اللي ابيه بس اعتبروها ورديه هههههههههه

----------


## Sweet Magic

*ليالي  الخبر* 


*هلا والله* 


*تسلمي على التفاعل الحلو* 



*تنسيق  جميل كا عادتك * 


*تحياتي*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*التشكيله  الجديده * 


*ما عجبتكم  *

----------


## fatemah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اهخواتي اسفة لاني رجعت موضوع قديم بس حبيت اسليكم بهذا الصيف
ويلا خية سويت نبي تشكيلة جديدة وصعبة مثل ماوصيتك هههه
والتشكيلة الأخيرة نبي غيرها ونتمنى مانتعبك خية ولانكون كلفنا عليك 
..}{..تحيـــــــــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## Sweet Magic

فطومه

 تسلمي حبيبتي  

انشاء الله  يكون صيف حلو على الجميع  


دمتي بخير

----------


## Sweet Magic

مساء الخير  


كيفكم يا ينات يا حلوين  


اليوم  نزلت لكم صور منوعه  من ملابس  وستايل  وحركات للصيف   


حابه  اشوف تنسيق  متكامل  للبس  اللي راح تنسقوه  مع  اللي حطيته  


اكيد  راح  تكملو  عليه من عندكم لنا موكل الصور تكمل لبس كامل مع الاكسسوار   





































































انتظركم حبايبي

----------


## fatemah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بما انك حطيتي ازياء لازم اوريك اللوك بتاعي هه
اخترت هذه البلوزة 


مع هذا البنطال ^_^الجنز


والأكسسوارات جبتها من برهـ
مع هذا السوار
[IMG]http://img401.**************/img401/7406/20dd8614da1dl8.png[/IMG]


مع هذا السلسال
[IMG]http://sweetdodo.***********/وردي%2013.jpg[/IMG]

مه هذه الشنطة 



مع الجوال ذا 



مع هذا الاب اللي ان شاء الله اشتريه ادعو لي بس



وهذه هي الجزمة محد دوخ راسي الا هي شفت ذي عجبتني وعلى طول حطيتها


بس يمكن صح 
يلا ان شاء الله يعجبك لوكي ^_^
..}{..تحيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## همسة ألم

مرااااااااااااااااااااااحب 
يسلمووووو سويت على الطرح الجميل 
الفكره روووووووووعه ... عجبتني واااجد
إن شاء الله أشارك في مجموعة الثانيه 
لأنه باروووح بنام من زمان وأني ساهره 
هههههه
تحياتي الحاره ....

----------


## coffe

هذا الاكسسوار مع الشعر اذا ممكن يعني .






هـــذا نعاال وانتو بكرمها 








هــذا راح يكون المكياج .







ممكن اتكون هذي الشنطه






مشكــــورين على المسابقه ..


ان شاء الله يعجيكم ذوقي ؟





يعطيكم العافيه

----------


## أشرف

اتفضلوا  انشاء الله يعجبكم :

----------


## اسيرة شوق

هذي التشيرت



هذي التنورة



هذي الجزمه


 طبعا أختار البني

هذا الميك آب




الشنطه




ألأكسسواار









**




مناكير




الشعر



أتمنى يعبجكم ذوقي

----------


## fatemah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
رووعة تنسيققكم الحين صار عندنا 3 تنسيققات حلو
حلو يلا نبي نشوف راي سويت من احلى تنسيق

..}{..تحيــــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

مسابقه حلوة ومنها نتسلى وناخذ اذواق بعض
يسلموا ع الفكرة الروعه
وانشاء الله اكون من الموجودين في التشكيله الجديده

----------


## Sweet Magic

fatemah 

تسلمي على التنسيق الجميل  

وذوقك الحلو في صور ما طلعت

----------


## Sweet Magic

همسات  الم  


هلا والله  


ننتظرك   هنا

----------


## Sweet Magic

coffe



تسلمي على تنوير الموضوع وعلى الذوق الحلو  


دمتي بود

----------


## Sweet Magic

اشرف  


تسلم اخوي على تواجد  الجميل   


وعلى ذوقك   


لو حطيت لنا   تنسيق كامل علشان نتعرف  على ذوقك كامل  حتى لو الموضوع  


للبنات   ونرحب با الشباب   معنا   


دمت بود

----------


## Sweet Magic

gumus



تسلمي على التنسيق  الجميل   



ما ننحرم من تواجدك  



دمتي بود

----------


## Sweet Magic

دمعة الاحزان  



هلا والله  


ننتظر  هنا

----------


## Sweet Magic

/
/ 


كل  تنسيق احلى من الاخر   


لكن لي  بعض  الملاحظات   لني   قلت المجموعه  صيف   ولقيت البعض مستخدم  اشياء للشتاء  



/
/

----------


## Sweet Magic

ايش رايكم يكون   في  تصويت على احلى   تنسيق   



في كل مجموعه  

انتظر رائيكم   


انتظروني في   جديد الموضوع

----------


## fatemah

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وانا معك خية ^_^
..}{..تحيـــــــــــــــــــــــاتيـ..}{..

----------


## همسة ألم

خيتي سويت ممكن تتفظلي 
في طرحي جوالك تحت المجهر

----------


## وردة حلاوية

وهاي المكياج

هاي التسريحة

اكسسوارات بكيف كيفك 


وهاي الحذاء

وهاي الشنطة 


وش رايكم انشاءالله عجبكم التنسيق
ومشكورة خيوة على الموضوع عجبني وايد

----------


## Habit Roman

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،

حبيت اشارك معاكم في المسابقة 


هذه البلوزة


وأخترت معاها هذه التنورة البنية والبوت والشنطة




وهذا الحزام مع انه احس ماله داعي

[IMG]http://rmm.***********/%D8%AD%D8%B2%D8%A7%D9%85.jpg[/IMG]

وهذه النظارة



وهذا المكياج


وهذا الحلق



وهذا الشعر



أتمنى يعجبكم تنسيقي

تحياتي

----------


## أموله

؟؟!!..

----------

